
A win for society! Conquering barriers to fair elections [AIES2018] [PDF] [OA] - no_identd
http://www.aies-conference.com/wp-content/papers/student/1st_AIES-DC_paper_9.pdf
======
no_identd
Interesting comment on a related medium.com blog post:

[https://medium.com/@greg.dennis/interesting-and-
compelling-p...](https://medium.com/@greg.dennis/interesting-and-compelling-
paper-i-have-two-primary-criticisms-47945716dbe5)

